# Can rats eat algae?



## Jaron (Aug 25, 2013)

I have looked through google results and worded my querying many different ways whilst googling, yet have not found a clear decisive answer. So I'll ask y'all.Can rats eat algae wafers meant for fish? The are the little hard disks. I just like to give my rats a wide variety of treats. I started wondering while I was feeding Caesar, my goldfish, some algae earlier. Bonney, my rat, was just sitting on the other side of the room staring at me like, "you're giving that show-off all the good stuff!!"I don't know if that's because the packaging sounds like yogurt drop packing or if she smelled the wafers (it's a fairly small room).But if I can find a way to post a picture from my phone, I will. Of the algae, I mean.


----------



## Jaron (Aug 25, 2013)

*A*

The ingredients and percentage of nutrients are:


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Honestly, I wouldn't even feed those to my fish. Lots of unhealthy things in there and processed carbohydrates. The rats could eat them, but there are Mich better treats out there for them. Try dried seaweed sheets, super food for them and natural. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

